# Raising Two Pups at At Once



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a 4 mos and a 6 mos old GSD. Both appear to be really intelligent. Basic obedience commands are going great, but the older one seems less loyal or more stubborn. On the advice of my friend who is a trainer, I have kept them separated when sleeping (different rooms and crates). Have any of you all been through this?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I have raised 2 puppies that were 4 months apart (now 10 & almost 10 years old). One thing I've learned is that each dog is different and learns differently. You can't treat them both the same. Each dog needs one on one time and training geared toward each's individual learning styles.

Do you know what drives or motivates each one?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

You're going to find that most people do not recommend raising 2 puppies together. I raised 2 littermates until about 6months when I ended up selling the one. It's more than twice the work if you do it right and I kept mine separated almost all the time from 9 weeks on. There was just a thread about this, you might want to check it out.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0752-new-here-raising-two-males-together.html


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

JKlatsky said:


> It's more than twice the work if you do it right


Yes, with that I'd agree. It is definitely much more work than raising just one puppy and to do it successfully.

BTW: My 2 that I referred to above are both males.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree, it is a lot of work to raise 2 pups at the same time, especially when your keeping both. I have raised 3 littermates at the same time, still have them. They all are different as far as training goes. Now they are over 3 years old. I'm doing it again right now raising 2 sisters (littermates, wasn't planned) that just turned 9 months old. If you know what your doing, then you know what your getting yourself into, but I don't advice just anyone to do this. A lot can go wrong if your not experienced. As a breeder I will not sell littermates together and don't recommend it, even at 4-6 months apart.


----------



## Haileymarlow (Jan 16, 2014)

I am raising two GSD females that are litter mates. One is my hubby's and the other is my daughter's. They are now 21 was old. It seems one catches on really fast when training and the other acts like she had ADD. She is very laid back and loving. Any help? Any ideas? We work with them separately. This is not our first GSD.


----------

